# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  ++ سوالفنا في رمضان ++

## Romanove

:13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30): 

 :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11):  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11): 

رمضان على الأبواب

فاللهم بلغنا رمضان .. وأعننا على صيامه وقيامه

آاااامين يا رب

++++++++++++++++++++

خواتي وغالياتي

حبيت أسوي لنا يمعة من خلال هالموضوع

نتشارك فيه ونكتب من خلاله تجهيزاتنا لرمضان وجداولنا وكيف ناويين نقضي الشهر بإذن الله تعالى

وفنفس الوقت .. حبيت الموضوع يكون ابتداء من اليوم

عشان انجهز لرمضان قبل فترة .. ونستغل الشهر الفضيل خير استغلال في العبادة والطاعة



وفي شهر رمضان إن شاء الله .. كل وحدة تكتب لنا يومياتها وأشياء ممكن اتفيد خواتها المسلمات



يعني مثلاً .. تدخل وحدة وتكتب لنا أنها ناوية إن شاء الله تتشرى للعيد قبل لا يدخل رمضان

عشان تستغل الشهر وما تضيع أي فرصة فيه .. لأنه الأجر فيه مضاعف بإذن الله تعالى

وفنفس الوقت .. اتشجع غيرها على هالشي


ووحدة ثانية ممكن اتحط لنا جدولها في شهر رمضان إن شاء الله

من قراءة القرآن ورعاية اليهال وإعداد الفطور وصلاة التراويح والزيارات وصلة الأرحام وغيره وغيره

وفنفس الوقت

الخوات الموظفات ممكن ايحطن جداولهن لرمضان

عشان انساعد بعض كيف ممكن نستغل الوقت أحسن استغلال بإذن الله تعالى

وعشان لا يخلص رمضان .. وعقب نتحسر ونقول خلص الشهر ولا حسينا به


شدن الهمة خواتي .. وإن شاء الله لي ولكن الأجر والثواب

 :13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30): 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ليالي رمضان 
سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في...

----------


## فلونة

قبل لا أرمس وأقول أي حرف

يالسة أدعي من كل قلبي إني أربي بسرعة عشان أصوم أول أيام رمضان

بصييييييييييح إذا شفت الكل صيام إلا أنا

اهئ اهئ اهئ

----------


## بنت _ uae

أنا بإذن الله ناوية بما أنه بيكون عندنا اجازة أختم أكثر من ختمة  :Smile: 

وان شاء الله بيكون هذا جدولي دعواتكم يالغاليااااات  :Smile: 


اذا 4 اوجه بعد كل صلاة >>>> ختمة وحدة في الشهر 
8 اوجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه >>> ختمتين في الشهر 
12 وجــــــــــــــــــــــــــه >>>>> 3 ختمات في الشهر 
16 وجه >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> > 4ختمات في الشهر 

وهذا تفصييييل الأربع ختمات

اليـــــــــوم الأول:الوقت:
الصبح ـــــــــــــــ>الفاتحة+البقره1_141 
الظهر-----> البقرة142_252
العصر----- < تكملة سورة البقرة+ أل عمران1_91
المغرب---> تكملة أل عمران+ النساء1_23 
العشاء------< النســــــــــاء24_176

****************

اليـــــــــوم الثاني:الوقت: 
الصبح ----> المائده1_105
الظهر-----<المائده106_120+الانعام1_134
العصر-----< الانعام135_165+الاعراف1_131
المغرب-----< الاعراف2 3 1_206+الانفال1_70
العشاء------< الانفال71_75+التوبه1_129

****************

اليـــــــــوم الثالث:الوقت:
الصبح -------> يونـــــــــــــــس
الظهر-ــــــــ> هــــــــــــــود
العصر---< يوسف+ الرعــــــد1_13
المغرب----->الرعد43 -14 + إبراهيم + الحجر1_77
العشاء------> الحجر78_99+ النحـــــــــــــــــل

***************

اليـــــــــوم الرابع:الوقت:
الصبح ----> الإسراء+الكهف1_41
الظهر----->الكهف2 4_110+ مريم+ طه1_54
العصر-----> طه55_135+ الانبياء1_100
المغرب-----> الانبياء101_112+ الحج+ المؤمنون1_74
العشاء------> المؤمنون75_118+النور+الفرقان

*************

اليـــــــــوم الخامس:الوقت: 
الصبح ----> الشعراء+النمل1_55
الظهر----->النمل56_93+ القصص+ العنكبوت1_7
العصر-----> العنكبوت8_69+ الروم+ لقمان1_21
المغرب-----> لقمان22_34+ السجدة+الاحزاب1_59
العشاء------>الاحزاب60_73+سبأ+ فاطر+ يس 

******************* 

اليـــــــــوم السادس:الوقت: 
الصبح ----> الصافات_ص+الزمر1_7
الظهر----->الزمر8_75+ غافـــر1_52
العصر-----> غافر53_85+فصلت+الشورى1_26
المغرب-----> الشورى27_53+الزخرف+الدخان+الجا ثية
العشاء------> الأحقاف+محمد+ الفتح+ الحجرات

************

اليـــــــــوم السابع:الوقت:الصبح ----> من سورة ق إلى الرحمن
الظهر----->من الواقعة إلى الممتحنة
العصر-----> من الصف إلــــــى القلم
المغرب-----> من الحاقة إلى المرسلات
العشاء------> من النبأ إلى النـــــــاس




وبجييه نقدر نقرر كم ختمة نبا ونختم بإذن الباري  :Smile:

----------


## ملكة مصر



----------


## أميرة بضحكتي

ان شاء رمضان هالسنهـ بيكووون غيييييير ...
وبحاول نستغل كل دقيقهـ فيه بذكر الله وقراءهـ القرآآن ..  :Smile:  
والاهم من كل هذا ان نحن ما نضيع اجر الطاآآآعآآت بمشاهدهـ المسلسلات الهابطهـ .. 
وان شاء يكون شهر خيير عليكن أجمعييين .. بس انتوا شدو الهمهـ ...
ومبروك عليكن الشهر مقدمآآآآ ..

----------


## الماركه شما

والله يا بنات مر علي شهر من شهور رمضان حسيت براحه فضيعه عقب ما خلص الشهر واتمنى يرد لي هالشعور الأكثر من رائع رهيب والله اتمنى هالشهر يكون جميل وحلو واحس بذبج الراحه ااااااااامين انا وانتم يارب العالمين ترى كل ها بالعبادة الصادقة وكثرة قراءة القران بحضور القلب والاذكار والأدعية والصدقة واصلاح ذات البين الله يزيد ايمانا ويثبت قلوبنا على دينا..

----------


## Romanove

:13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30): 

 :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11):  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11): 

شرفتن الموضوع يالغاليات

وأشكر تفاعلكن

+++++++++++++++++

أتريا التفاعل من الخوات اللي يزورن الموضوع

 :13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30):

----------


## Nsayem37173

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما شاء الله موضوووووع واااايد حلو وصدق نحتاجه

تسلمين أختي ريمانوف ع الموضوع ولي عودة بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## ضي النور

أنا أهم شي بسويهـ في رمضاااان( بعد القرءان طبعا) .. اني بسير أفطر عنــد شيبتيــــــهـ .. =)

----------


## دمـعے العيونے

مبروك عليكم الشهر  :Smile:  
إن شاء الله ياااارب أعيش رمضان بكل لحظه فيه لاني صدق اتريا هاليوم

----------


## (سنقباسية)

اللهم بلغنا رمضان واعنا على صيامه وقيامه اللهم آمين
انا السنه ان شاء الله ناويه اكتب كل اللي اسويه من عبادات عشان اعرف اذا قصرت في شي ولا لأ 
ومشكورة ريمانوف على الموضوع الرائع وان شاء الله نستفيد من بعض والله يوفقنا

----------


## Um M!m!i

ياارب تبلنا رمضان وتعينا على صيامه وقيامه
ان شاء الله باذن الواحد الاحد انا ها رمضان ناويه اختم اكثر عن ختمه، وناويه اقوم كل رمضان واكثر من الاذكار والدعاوي ، والله ابى احس انى قريبه من رب العاملين.. ابغى احس برااحه القلب.. يارب اعيننى على هالشي.. دعواتكن خواتى

----------


## بنت الزعاب

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ..
ما شاء الله عليكم صراحه اشوف الموضوع حلو وماعليه كلام و يساعد وايد حريم انهم ايرتبون 
وقتهم فالشهر الفضيل وان شاء الله باذن الله ما نخلي الوقت يطووف ونحن نشوف التلفزيون 
ونلتهي باشياء بدون الاستغفار وقراءة القرآن ..
انا فالشهر ان شاء الله ناويه ان ما يطوف علي مثل باقي شهور رمضان الي مرت ان شاء الله 
ناويه اني اختم القرآن فيه 5 أو 6 مرات واكثر فيه من الاستغفار والادعيه واصلي التراويح 
فالمسجد كل يوم ان شاء الله او كل يومين واخفف من وجبه الفطور وما اشوف فهالشهر
مسلسلات و طبعا كل شهر اشتري ملابس العيد قبل شهر رمضان .. 
وشكرا ع هالموضوع الرائع وجزاكم الله خير ..

----------


## احبه حيل

اللهم بلغنا رمضان بالصحه والعافيه واعنا على عبادتك

----------


## Romanove

:13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30): 

 :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11):  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11): 

بارك الله فيكن ويزاكن كل خير

وإن شاء الله نتريا تفاعل أكبر


بغينا انعرف شو جهزتن لرمضان وشو استعداداتكن

وخلال أيام رمضان المبارك

بندخل الموضوع وبنتشارك يومياتنا

عشان انشجع بعض إن شاء الله


 :13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30):

----------


## أم خلــودي

ان شاء الله بعد ما أرجع من السفر أكون مخلصة كل شيء من أستعدادات لرمضان والعيد 
وأنا مسوية لي جدول رمضاني راح أنزلها ان شاء الله

----------


## Romanove

:13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30): 

 :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11):  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11): 

تروحين وترجعين بالسلامة إن شاء الله


+++++++++++++++++++++++++

أنا إن شاء الله ناوية في نص شهر 8 .. أبتدي أفرزن وألف الأشياء اللي ممكن تتفرزن

عشان نستغل الوقت في رمضان للعبادة وقراءة القرآن بإذن الله تعالى

 :13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30):

----------


## ريم نادر

نتريا رمضان الله يعاودنا عليه
ان شاء الله اول الايام اقدر اصومه

----------


## أم سلامه2006

دوووووووووووم احاول اتجهز للشهر الفضيل قبل ولكن دوم تطلعلي مستجدات 

يارب 


اللي تجهز لاتنسا الخادمه من لبس للعيد ورمظان

----------


## ام منصوور

بصراحه انا اتريه الرمضان بقارق الصبر 
خاطري استغل كل وقت بس المشكله العيال ما يخلون الواحد ياخذ راحته في العباده 
وانا عيالي صغار يعني يحتاجوني بس بحاول الله كريم انشاء الله الله يغفر لنا ذنوبنا ويرحمنا برحمته آميييييين يارب

----------


## Romanove

:13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30): 

 :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11):  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11): 

بارك الله فيكن ويزاكن كل خير

وإن شاء الله نتريا تفاعل أكبر

عشان انشجع بعض إن شاء الله


 :13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30):

----------


## الماركه شما

اللهم بارك لنا في رجب وشعبان وبلغنا رمضان

----------


## Romanove

:13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30): 

 :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11):  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11): 

نتريا تفاعل أكبر


 :13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30):

----------


## فطومـة

> أنا بإذن الله ناوية بما أنه بيكون عندنا اجازة أختم أكثر من ختمة 
> 
> وان شاء الله بيكون هذا جدولي دعواتكم يالغاليااااات 
> 
> 
> اذا 4 اوجه بعد كل صلاة >>>> ختمة وحدة في الشهر 
> 8 اوجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه >>> ختمتين في الشهر 
> 12 وجــــــــــــــــــــــــــه >>>>> 3 ختمات في الشهر 
> 16 وجه >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> > 4ختمات في الشهر 
> ...





> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ..
> ما شاء الله عليكم صراحه اشوف الموضوع حلو وماعليه كلام و يساعد وايد حريم انهم ايرتبون 
> وقتهم فالشهر الفضيل وان شاء الله باذن الله ما نخلي الوقت يطووف ونحن نشوف التلفزيون 
> ونلتهي باشياء بدون الاستغفار وقراءة القرآن ..
> انا فالشهر ان شاء الله ناويه ان ما يطوف علي مثل باقي شهور رمضان الي مرت ان شاء الله 
> ناويه اني اختم القرآن فيه 5 أو 6 مرات واكثر فيه من الاستغفار والادعيه واصلي التراويح 
> فالمسجد كل يوم ان شاء الله او كل يومين واخفف من وجبه الفطور وما اشوف فهالشهر
> مسلسلات و طبعا كل شهر اشتري ملابس العيد قبل شهر رمضان .. 
> وشكرا ع هالموضوع الرائع وجزاكم الله خير ..



*اختي صاحبة الموضوع يعطيج العافية على التذكير والموضوع القيم 


خواتي ما قصرتوا على ىالتفصيل الرائع للختمات
واختي بنت الزعاب احلى شي يوم تتشرين حق العيد وتخلصين قبل رمضان 

مع ان الحمدلله يارب طول السنة واحنا نتشرى ملابس وكل شي 

وجزاكم الله خير كل وحده افادتنا 

اللهم بارك لنا في رجب وشعبان وبلغنا رمضان*

----------


## دلوووووووووعه

الله يعود علينا شهر رمضان بالخير و الرحمة و انشاله يكون رمضان غير عن كل المرات يارب
ومبروك عليكم شهر رمضان مقدما شكرا

----------


## Romanove

:13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30): 

 :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11):  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11): 

وينها الأفكار الحلوة حق شهر الخير؟؟

نتريا تفاعلكن خواتي

 :13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30):

----------


## Romanove

[
 :13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30): 

 :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11):  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11): 

خواتي ما تم شي على شهر الخير

عسى الله ايبلغنا إياه ويعيننا على صيامه وقيامه


يا ريت كل وحدة استعدت للشهر تذكر لنا استعداداتها

 :13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30):

----------


## Romanove

:13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30): 

 :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11):  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11): 

اليوم أول يوم في رمضان

كل عام وانتن بخير يالغاليات



كل وحدة تدخل اتقول لنا شو سوت اليوم وكيف بيكون جدولها


 :13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30):

----------


## نك نيم

*انا مقهووووره لاني ما صليت صلاة الفير في وقتها  من العاده اواصل لحد الفير بس البارحه من التعب رقدت وما سمعت المنبه  

من البارحه بديت اقرا قران ووصلت نهاية الجزء الثالث .. وناويه اليوم اكمل لحد السادس ان شاء الله 

وعن المطبخ .. الحين بدور لي حلووو خفيف اسويه العصر ..

وانتوووو اخباركم ؟؟*

----------


## Romanove

:13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30): 

 :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11):  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11): 

عسى الله يغفر لنا ويتوب علينا

وما شاء الله عليج يالغالية

أول يوم وقريتي هالأجزاء

عسى الله ايوفقج وتختمين القرآن أكثر عن مرة .. ونحن وياج



بالنسبة لي

فأنا ابتديت القرآن اليوم الصبح

وريحت عقب صلاة الظهر


والحين جهزت عجينة اللقيمات

لأننا إن شاء الله بنفطر في بيت أهل ريلي


 :13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30):

----------

